# Sandy River lives!!!



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, almost.

But in South Wales...

If any of you have ever wondered what a two-foot Pacific Baldwin looked like in action, then look no further than BMR #2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkdH...re=related

This line is based VERY closely on the Maine two-foot line that is now mostly rust. However, the pristine fullsize modles here might just get you interested. YouTube has TONS of 'em.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Just curious.. Is that the smallest 1:1 Pacific ever built? I'd never seen an inside frame Pacific before, but I'm pretty sure that was one.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

Thanks for posting. It does indeed look like the SR #24. That engine looks almost new - it must be very well cared for. The other videos are great also. 

Mike


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Both - yup, it's pretty cute for a pacific and yup it's real. It was built by the Baldwin Locomotive Company of Phillie back in 1930, #61269. Totally rebuilt by the BMR after being bought as a heap of scrap after a wreck. 

It's only a short line but very beautiful to ride on a [rare] warm summer's day. I have to admit that the sight of the teeny combine always leaves me chuckling. If you read the website you'll see that there IS a 2-6-2 in the offing, being rebuilt, but times are hard... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a little surprised that she would be rebuilt to an "American" profile (i.e. "cowcatcher" pilot, etc...) rather than a British one...not that I'm complaining!! Personally, I think she's one of the prettiest locomotives I've ever seen! She's pretty big for a two-foot gauge line but she's about the same size or slightly larger than the three-foot gauge #12 operating (for a couple of more months) on the Georgetown Loop. She really is _gorgeous!!_


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve - it is a true American loco from pilot to coupling - why should it be made into something it is not? You might think it's out of place, but the many thousands of visitors to the line every year, me included, love it to bits. It is, without doubt, the largest rigid wheelbase 2ft gauge loco running in UK, that's for sure, but still manages to look, well, kind of petite. The real-deal 2-6-2 will be a wonder when it's done, that's certain, and many of us hope that it will be numbered #24 in memory of the SR&RL original. 

You may be interested to know that the boss of Roundhouse Engineering owns a 15" gauge version of #24........not a scaled-up version of the RH model either! 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 09 Jun 2011 08:28 AM 
I'm a little surprised that she would be rebuilt to an "American" profile (i.e. "cowcatcher" pilot, etc...) rather than a British one...not that I'm complaining!! Personally, I think she's one of the prettiest locomotives I've ever seen! She's pretty big for a two-foot gauge line but she's about the same size or slightly larger than the three-foot gauge #12 operating (for a couple of more months) on the Georgetown Loop. She really is _gorgeous!!_

I have to agree with Steve on this one. What a beauty! She has to be the smallest Pacific I've ever seen. Thanks for posting Tac.


----------



## ChrisBerry (Feb 9, 2010)

I am a regular visitor. In the workshop there are lots of drawings of Maine 2ft locos as well as other 2ft USA engines. If I remember rightly, there is a poster up explaining that they are in the process of building from new a couple of these, and that many of the paterns have been made and cast. There is a sideways reference to this on the BMR website. I may be there later this week in which case I will check out the details. The fact that there is a magnificent Sandy caboose replica rather hints in that direction.

I'm sure I have seen the rusting chassis of an american 2-8-0 up there as well as the large engine being rebuilt at the back of the workshop.

Unlike most uk narrow gauge this is a private afair, not a volunteer effort run by comittee, so it is fun guessing what they are up to!

Well worth a visit.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to go training quite a bit in the nearby Black Mountains when I was in the Army - going to that part of Wales is a real lottery. If it's sunny, then it's only temporary between the rain showers, and if you don't like the weather where you are, moving a couple of hundred yards means you can have something different. 

Their combine, btw, is worth a look all by itself - it's the real deal! 

Me, I'd like to see proper Maine-style passenger cars, but you can't have everything, and IMO what is there is still pretty spiffy. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Tac: 

Thank you for posting this. 

Does anyone plan to buy the re-release of the Bachmann Indy? 

Too bad Bachmann does not sell this model with additional O Gauge axles. 


Norman


----------

